# Benefits Of A NIC Condo/Cage???



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all it's Jj!

It's decided we're going to make a NIC condo/cage but I need help insuring my Dad that it is an awesome idea! So I want to know what are the biggest benefits of a NIC cage?

Things like 


Why did you choose one?
What type of flooring?
Why are they great?
Why are they preferred over other ways of housing
How did your rabbit/s adapt?
What are it's benefits?!

Thank you if you can help! I just need some info and I've searched other forums but they don't seem to have what I need, but I knew people on RO would!

Jj and Pemby


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 31, 2011)

Custom size and shape.

I personally hate my nic cage 

I choose it because I saw it had worked well for others.

I started with towel flooring, that didnt work, went back to aspen (which was in their old cage) that became way to hard to clean in the nic cage so now its ceramic tile with laminate flooring as a siding to keep any debris in the cage.

There was alot of swearing involved in setting it up... and there still is. But its nice to be able to give them the room, as the way its configured in my space allows for as much room as I can offer 2 turdlets that dont get free run of a room, with 2 levels. I dont have wood or dowels under the 2nd level and I think they prefer the bounce in the flooring. Simply covered those pannels with the green outdoor carpeting so they dont hurt their feet going through the pannels and their set.

Id much prefer to have them set up in my 48" wire kennel but dont have the room for the kennel anywhere.


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 31, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote*


> Why did you choose one?
> I knew a NIC cage would provide WAY more room than the xpen we had and would be much more fun for our bunny. We made one with three levels and a large open floor space. The levels provide exercise (he has to jump from one to the other) and give him a "look out" of the area around him. The floor space (which is about 6X3') gives him plenty of space to run, jump, and play.
> 
> What type of flooring?
> ...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 31, 2011)

I choose it because I had been looking for something to build a bigger cage from. Once I saw the pics on this forum, it clicked and I built it pretty quick afterwards. Lucky for me the girds were on sale for $10 a pack. 

I use coroplast. The sides are around 4 inches, but I do have some that are taller. I use duct tape to tape the sides up and to tape pieces together if needed. I also use plastic poster hangers along the edge to prevent chewing, those are also taped down. 

I love that they aren't too expensive. I can usually find the girds at garage sales for $5 or less per set. Kijiji can also be good along with other classifieds sites. I do stock up so I have then when I need them, I am sure I have over 200 used in cages, pens, bunny proofing and some extras. 
I can also build it to the size I want and design it as I want. I can add levels and shelves. If I need to, I can build onto an existing cage for another rabbit. If I need to, I can re do a cage to better suit the rabbits or situation. 
My rabbits seem to do well. The first cage was not totally finished when I put them in (first cage and I wasn't totally prepared) and it did take them a few days to totally figure out the levels, ramps and adjust to the new cage. Otherwise they all have seemed to adjust well and it can just take a bit to figure out levels. Like any new cage, some rabbits will adjust faster than others. 

They can be a pain to put together. I would recommend having a plan and getting everything you need before hand. At the very least you would need the grids, zip ties (the connectors are a huge pain), coroplast, duct tape, scissors, a utility knife. Wooden dowels and/or L shelving brackets are also good if you want shelves. If you want to use the poster hangers, you will want those at the start. 
A plan for the actual assembly is also good. I would start by making a pen, leave the door, top and any levels out. Then cut the coroplast to the right size and get the edges the way you want them. Slide the poster hangers on (you may want a hammer to get them on) and tape them down, the tape the corners closed. Put the pen around the bottom. If you are putting in levels, do this now. Cut the coroplast for those and put the supports in. Then do the top and add the door. I find this way you can build up and not have to try to add the levels while trying to get into the cage. Make sure to cut the zip ties before you start adding stuff, do it as you go. Get something to keep the door closed. 
Measure carefully with the coroplast and try cutting it a bit smaller than the inside of the grids so it will fit. If you put the coroplast on the outside, the cut a bit bigger. 
Set aside a couple hours to put it all together. It will take time to get it all the way you want it.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> *JjGoesBounce wrote*
> 
> 
> > Why did you choose one?
> ...



Thank you so much! Can I see a picture? Also what did you cover the levels with? What would be the best for the occasional urine on the levels? She's partially litter-trained meanig she consistently goes in one spot but the odd bits go outside quite constantly. :sigh:

Jj

PS please other people keep posting your answers!


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 31, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote:*


> Thank you so much! Can I see a picture? Also what did you cover the levels with? What would be the best for the occasional urine on the levels? She's partially litter-trained meanig she consistently goes in one spot but the odd bits go outside quite constantly. :sigh:
> 
> Jj
> 
> PS please other people keep posting your answers!


You can see a ton of pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.907227367233.2288290.31200983&type=1&l=05723299c7. We just built it yesterday 

The levels...you're probably going to laugh! What most people do is buy a piece of plywood (or some other cheap thin-ish wood at a hardware store) and cover the top in the vinyl stick on tile pieces. We had exposed our bunny to vinyl flooring and he HATED it. He couldn't get any traction and was slipping all over the place. So we thought vinyl-covered levels probably wouldn't be fun for him. The only wood pieces available were HUGE sheets (way too much) or smaller pieces that we couldn't cut at home since we don't have power tools. What we ended up doing was buying the stick on vinyl tiles (less than $1 each) and some thin padding. I covered the tops of the tiles in padding and then covered the whole thing in a bedsheet. I tapped the bottom side with duct tape to keep it in place, then we laid that on each level. Kinda a round about way...I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, especially if your dad can help you cut wood pieces to fit!

For alternate flooring, again, most things I've seen are where people have used a large piece of wood (plywood, etc.) and covered it with the vinyl tiles. I knew our bun wouldn't like the vinyl, and his previous xpen had already been covered with the foam mats/bedsheet combo and he seemed to like that.

Hope that helps


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> You can see a ton of pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.907227367233.2288290.31200983&type=1&l=05723299c7. We just built it yesterday The link is non-responsive.:confused2:
> 
> The levels...you're probably going to laugh! What most people do is buy a piece of plywood (or some other cheap thin-ish wood at a hardware store) and cover the top in the vinyl stick on tile pieces. We had exposed our bunny to vinyl flooring and he HATED it. He couldn't get any traction and was slipping all over the place. So we thought vinyl-covered levels probably wouldn't be fun for him. The only wood pieces available were HUGE sheets (way too much) or smaller pieces that we couldn't cut at home since we don't have power tools. What we ended up doing was buying the stick on vinyl tiles (less than $1 each) and some thin padding. I covered the tops of the tiles in padding and then covered the whole thing in a bedsheet. I tapped the bottom side with duct tape to keep it in place, then we laid that on each level. Kinda a round about way...I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, especially if your dad can help you cut wood pieces to fit!
> :thud: genius! What was the padding, if I can ask? Ha, my dad, voluntarily cut wood? Ya pull the other one!Just kidding!:wink
> ...



Ya that really does! Any other flooring you could suggest? Just to give my dad more options..

Jj


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops, sorry. See if this link works:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.907227367233.2288290.31200983&type=1

The padding was actually non-slip rug padding like this:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_286927-67804-V14639_5003695__?productId=3030471&Ntt=rug+pad&pl=1Â¤tURL=%2Fpl_5%2B10_5003695__s%3FNtt%3Drug%2Bpad&facetInfo=$5%20-%20$10

I just cut it to fit each piece of the tiles before covering the whole thing with the sheet. One side of the padding we bought was sorta sticky (I guess so it would stick to the floor or a rug), so it helped to hold things together.

EDIT:
I tried the link and it only worked if I was logged in to FB. In case you don't have FB, here's some pics from the album:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> Oops, sorry. See if this link works:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.907227367233.2288290.31200983&type=1
> 
> ...


Wowzie! Awesome! I want mine to have the run on it just more like this http://rabbithutchdepot.info/rabbit-hutch-bargains/nic-rabbit-cage/scroll down and watch the video, I'd like it like that just without the carpety level flooring.
I like the towelish covering! Very nice! I'm going to do that just tie it to the cage like in the video!

What's the blue ball thing off to the side of your NIC pen?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh wait also could read this over and add other helpful ideas? Add in ideas in red please!

Neat Idea Cube Cages (a new idea)
The Neat Idea Cubes (NIC) are 14x14 inch square metal panels used primarily for making shelving units. These cubes can easily and quickly be pieced together with plastic multi-purpose cable ties. They are another option when considering a home-made custom cage. The height, width, and length, as well as number and position of levels and openings (e.g., top opening for easy cleaning) are all flexible. Dimensions can be adjusted by simply adding or subtracting cubes. Doors can be made by leaving three sides of a cube detached and using two ties on the remaining side as "hinges."

NIC cages are cost-efficient compared to other large rabbit cages.

Flexible and easy to assemble. NIC cages can be any shape.

Lofts and shelves are easily added to NIC cages to increase useable space. (Always cover the grids with a solid material when building a shelf. The holes are large enough for a rabbit's leg to fall through and cause injury)



No wood is used so no smell



They are sturdy, reliable and more trustworthy then hutches. 



Urine can leek into wood whereas it can not with wire



The paint overtop is non-toxic and animal safe



They can be found at local hardware stores and your daughter is prepared to spend her money on buying all the needed utensils.


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 31, 2011)

The blue thing off to the left on the bottom of the picture is his water bottle. The other two blue things on the two levels are just hand towels. We thought about using carpet to cover the levels, too (forgot about that), but our bun just tears and eats carpet, so that wasn't going to work!

Sorry about the links...not sure what I'm doing wrong. Any help from a mod?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> The blue thing off to the left on the bottom of the picture is his water bottle. The other two blue things on the two levels are just hand towels. We thought about using carpet to cover the levels, too (forgot about that), but our bun just tears and eats carpet, so that wasn't going to work!
> 
> Sorry about the links...not sure what I'm doing wrong. Any help from a mod?



The link worked again! I just had to take off the url : thing!

BTW if you could read the draft I posted?

Jj


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it a draft of ideas for your dad to look at? If so, I think you've got most everything covered!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep! Well hopefully a full copy of explaining why this is such a good idea! And everything you and others have posted have helped prepare me for the "interview" session which often happens with my dad..

Jj

EDIT: You have been such a help and this may sound cheesy but I feel like it's a message from my past two rabbits that you posted since they died on the day you joined:big wink:Sorry if that sounds kooky:upsidedown:


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww! :blushan: Glad I could be of some help! Post pictures of your NIC set up when it's finished!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Will do!
Jj


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 8, 2012)

As a response to the rabbits not liking vinyl/tile, that depends on the rabbit. My Layla PREFERS the vinyl and slippery flooring.. I can't figure out why. When I let her run around in the living area/dining room/kitchen she's constantly sprinting around on the tile but rarely on the carpet.. and if I leave her NIC cage door open she lays on the tile part and never the carpet. But, I always knew she was an odd one..


----------

